# New To Outbackers



## franelkin (Apr 26, 2006)

Just bought an 06, 31RQS Sydney. So i figured that i would check the site out. So far all information has beed very helpfull. To date i have installed a slid topper, and the only problem that i had was bending radio antenna to let it stand straight up. I have a few other mods in mind, i will keep everyone informed on the outcome.
Thanks Again for all the info, Fran


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome franelkin to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 31RQS.
The radio antenna should have just loosen the screw on the side to stand it upright

Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Great TT choice - you'll enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Franelkin,

Congrats and welcome to the site.

Enjoy the new TT.

action

Ralph


----------



## kchiebert (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello to a fellow newbie! We also are getting a Sydney 31RQS in a couple of weeks. What is your TV? We've only recently found this board and it is LOADED with wonderful ideas and very friendly folks! Welcome Home!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to you and your family action action

You have obviously been reading a while.......you get on our good side when you mention 'mods' right away. Enjoy the new trailer









John


----------



## damiandarian (Jan 8, 2005)

kchiebert said:


> Hello to a fellow newbie! We also are getting a Sydney 31RQS in a couple of weeks. What is your TV? We've only recently found this board and it is LOADED with wonderful ideas and very friendly folks! Welcome Home!
> [snapback]106017[/snapback]​


Hi see your getting a 31 rqs what color interior our you getting is it a 2006 0r 2007 we also our getting a 31 rqs what hitch set up are you going to use.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

franelkin,

Welcome to another 31RQS ownewr. You will really enjoy that trailer!

Have fun.

Mark


----------



## franelkin (Apr 26, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Welcome franelkin to the Outback Family
> And congrats on the 31RQS.
> The radio antenna should have just loosen the screw on the side to stand it upright
> 
> ...


The radio antenna is on the slide, so with the slide topper on the antenna had to be bent to stand up. No other way to do it


----------



## franelkin (Apr 26, 2006)

kchiebert said:


> Hello to a fellow newbie! We also are getting a Sydney 31RQS in a couple of weeks. What is your TV? We've only recently found this board and it is LOADED with wonderful ideas and very friendly folks! Welcome Home!
> [snapback]106017[/snapback]​


We have a 2005 F-150 with the 5.4L, installed a cold air intake and a power tuner that worked great with our other TT. We have a reese dual cam hitch system. Everything really seemed to work great on the trip home. We just transfered everything from the old TT to our GREAT NEW 31RQS. The TV seemed to work alot less when the power tuner was all set.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations, franelkin, and welcome to Outbackers! action


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WooHoo!! Another 31RQS owner! Welcome............. action

Enjoy that TT, post often, and sign up for a rally in your area!


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

franelkin said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome franelkin to the Outback Family
> ...


We also have a slide topper (installed by the dealer) and the dealer just turned the antenna sideways and said it will work fine in that position.

Dana


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the new TT. You got a big one there, is it your first?


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

From one newbie to another action weclome to the cult.









The other side, the Outbackers side.

Greatblu


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Welcome to Outbackers.com & Congrats on your new TT!*









Happy Camping 
Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That sure seems to be a popular model these days. Just got back from the PNW Rally , but unfortunately nobody there had one.


----------

